# Intel Report: Audi TT RS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Confirmed for launch at the 2009 Geneva Motor Show and expected on the European market by fall 2009, the Audi TT RS will mark the top of the TT range at Audi. This new model will expand Audi’s RS line of cars even further, and push the aluminum-bodied TT to near supercar performance levels. 
Check out all we know about the TT RS after the jump, including a few new teaser detail images and two CGI profile shots we created today based on the latest details revealed in the teaser shots.
* Full Story *


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

I want to go to there.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (CarbonFibre)*

oH KNOWz THEY DI'ent OH YES THEY DID 
330-350HP in that car wow oh wow. Good job Audi, now how quickly can i start selling them to customers?????


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_oH KNOWz THEY DI'ent OH YES THEY DID 
330-350HP in that car wow oh wow. Good job Audi, now how quickly can i start selling them to customers?????

Is it indeed coming to the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Is it indeed coming to the US?

From the article linked in the OP...

_Quote »_*CHANCES FOR NORTH AMERICAN SALES:*
Audi of America is staying coy about the TT RS for now and that’s probably prudent. Sources inside Audi’s Herndon, VA offices tell us the car has yet to be officially signed off for America, but that hardly means it’s not coming. 
One indicator of the TT RS’ status is the recently-launched TTS model. Essentially a replacement for the 3.2, a model due to be phased out, the replacement TTS only came with Audi’s dual-clutch S-tronic transmission, skipping the manual 6-speed gearbox. In today’s environment of slimming down drivetrain proliferation, this makes sense if a TT RS is in bound or the decision has yet to be made. If the TT RS were not imported, we’d guess a TTS with a manual would be added. Its absence bodes well for the North American future of the 350-hp RS.
As for pricing, this has not been finalized either. Given the car’s place in the Audi lineup though, you can expect the TT RS to slot in between the TTS that can stretch into the $50,000 range and the out-of-production RS 4 that based around $62,000.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hooray, my car will be collectible eventually


----------



## mcelster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

Fixed rear wing?? Big error to not
incorporate the deployable unit.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (mcelster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcelster* »_Fixed rear wing?? Big error to not
incorporate the deployable unit.

I agree... a fixed wing ruins the lines.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (XM_Rocks)*

I think they were going for Porsche RS-style w/ the fixed wing. It's growing on me...slowly.


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

No engine shots.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Lum)*

i like the fixed wing. it plays to the uber sportiness of the car. plus if you look at the pics, the vertical parts of the wing look like they are real aluminum as is the underside of the wing. leave it to Audi for details like that.
I got to drive a Solar Orange TTs coupe two weekends ago for the night (got it from work to take to a car show). there was a mob of people around the car all night, and the thing drove so damn nice on the highway, and had plenty of power when it needed to scoot.
Based on that, i can't imagine what fun the RS would be.


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Lum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lum* »_No engine shots.









http://www.autoblog.nl/gallery...8.JPG


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*

Love it. That interior is just....wow.


----------



## boatdog (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

Schwing!!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (boatdog)*

If only this were in the States I'd probably peddle off my three month old TTS for one. I don't expect it to show up here for at least a year and a half, if at all.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (sr_erick)*

that is a funky looking exhaust for being the official press release. Look at the last picture, looks like the 3.2 exhaust, and the new TTrs exhaust tips...? Round and Oval...Why the chopped pic..?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (chisai88)*

If you're talking about the header, that's a photoshop I did once we knew the basic details. It should be spot on, including oval exhaust tip.


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

OMFG...I absolutely love this. Too bad I'm sure I wont be able to afford one even if it does make it to our shores...


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

It's about time the TT is given an engine it deserves. I like the fixed wing.


----------



## dmw16 (Feb 6, 2008)

AWESOME!
I love the fixed spoiler; it gives the car a real legitimate "race car" look. 
Well done Audi!


----------



## actng 1.8T (Sep 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

how much??


----------



## Quattroism90 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (actng 1.8T)*


_Quote »_The Audi TT RS features quattro permanent all-wheel drive as standard equipment. Its heart lies at the rear axle: an electronically controlled, hydraulic multi-plate clutch. *If a situation calls for it*, the clutch redirects a majority of the torque input from the front wheels to the rear wheels. 
Within milliseconds, a powerful electrical pump in conjunction with an accumulator presses together the clutch’s plates via hydraulic pressure. Additions to the quattro powertrain include a constant velocity joint before the propeller shaft and a compact rear-axle differential – both are heavy-duty components.

It's still a fwd based haldex







WTF Audi? The styling alone makes me want one, but disappointed with the haldex.
I'll just wait for the R4, hopefully then they'll make it rwd based, somewhat similar to the carrera 4s.


_Modified by Quattroism90 at 12:21 AM 3/9/2009_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Quattroism90)*

You do realize you can purchase an aftermarket controller to greatly change the torque distribution, right? Sure, would be nice to have a rear wheel bias for some folks but for others who live in the snowies it is not always such a nice thing.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sr_erick)*

Definitely been waiting for this. I'll keep my eye on this topic. Saw the TTS and it was nice, but the price over $50k was pricey. Hopefully the TT RS isn't much more. (He hopes and prays!)


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (20th875)*

SO many post that Haldex suck.................'cause they read it sucks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M this 1!)*

I don't think it sucks at all. That said, I'd love to see some sort of right/left rear apportioning like the S4 has as this would make the driving experience even more enjoyable.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://www.peloquins.com


----------



## steak money (May 25, 2008)

I want this.


----------



## GTI666 (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Quattroism90)*

I like, but... why does a 
_Quote »_pure, no-holds-barred driving machine
 need a "Sport" button to make the exhaust sound more "sporty"...








And, as mentioned before, fwd-based awd...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

Good job Audi! Can't *wait* to swap this into an older chassis! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS ([email protected])*

beautiful


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Intel Report: Audi TT RS (A2gtirulz)*

HELLO guys! go by an S4!!! it's 60% rear biased, Torsen, and same basic power level.
........oh, and already coming to the US for sure. 

but if you want a small, more nimble car that Torsen will not fit into.....that car is called a TT RS. go drive a TTS and see how damn fun and fast that car is. also how amazingly capable it is on the street or track...........now imagine it with a bigger blow off sound, better sounding exhaust note and 75hp more!!!!

HPA has proven that big hp (+550) and haldex is a wonderfully capable package.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see what it is like to drive.
Judging by how good the TTS is and how it has compared in reviews to other car this should be special.
Would like to see some reiews soon to see real world acceleration figures with this engine as it has an enormously wide power band








If the times the TTS is putting down are anything to go by it should be a rocket. Have a look at this Motorweek test, the TTS matches the new 370z 0-60 and pretty much in the 1/4 also








TTS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmShky8zzSY
370z
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK_wULpFAVE


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

Some of you crack me up... You act like the RS interior and styling is some unforseen design so new and never seen before... It is not that different then all mkII styling and all mechanics performance are hypothetical still. Many of you fools would say the same thing if audi rebadged the first production TT with an RS badge and no changes...
get a life =(


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_Some of you crack me up... You act like the RS interior and styling is some unforseen design so new and never seen before... It is not that different then all mkII styling and all mechanics performance are hypothetical still. Many of you fools would say the same thing if audi rebadged the first production TT with an RS badge and no changes...
get a life =(









This car is pretty significant, from a hp and performance perspective and from a heritage perspective. If you're a dashstroker, I am, then things like the perforated script leather are a sweet touch only ever seen before in an R8 V12 TDI concept. IMHO, that's pretty cool. 
This is far from no changes, though I'll agree most of the budget for changes was spent on that engine and most of the other changes are mainly trim. They're still cool trim and good for the OEM plus crowd even if they're not going to buy the RS.
Saying though that this car is just a rebadged TT or TTS is pretty inaccurate.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

giovanni, most of us here a are excited to see this thing. if you can't see the differences between it and your beloved, albiet incredibly dated 3.2.........it ain't our fault. 'get a life' is abit of a harsh statement for this particular post.


----------



## actng 1.8T (Sep 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_giovanni, most of us here a are excited to see this thing. if you can't see the differences between it and your beloved, albiet incredibly dated 3.2.........it ain't our fault. 'get a life' is abit of a harsh statement for this particular post.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
classy response to a very unclassy flame bait post.
glad to see the difference coming in from the MKIV forums.


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_giovanni, most of us here a are excited to see this thing. if you can't see the differences between it and your beloved, albiet incredibly dated 3.2.........it ain't our fault. 'get a life' is abit of a harsh statement for this particular post.









why don't you point out the extreme design differences in the interior and body that the USA model will get...LMFAO oh wait a USA release is not yet confirmed. So why dont you list the speculative exact differences...lol 
Yeah the 2008 model has been left behind with so many differences (badging, a shift nob...lol) do you know what an audi tt is???


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*

o.k. little boy, simmer down. no one said extreme and no one is talking model year differences. other than your incredibly old motor design, the rest of your car is still o.k. to be seen in. you can still sleep tonight. now run along and troll somewhere else.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_
why don't you point out the extreme design differences in the interior and body that the USA model will get...LMFAO oh wait a USA release is not yet confirmed. So why dont you list the speculative exact differences...lol 
Yeah the 2008 model has been left behind with so many differences (badging, a shift nob...lol) do you know what an audi tt is???

















Why would it come with extreme differences? Body is no different than stock save bumpers, and those are easy to federalize. Interior? It'll have MPH on the speedo. Is that disappointing?
BTW, it's coming. No one's saying it, but chew on this. Audi of America put out photos of the TTRS to journalists under what's called an embargo. They didn't bother with the allroad because that car's not coming for sure. They did bother with the TTRS even though the official story is that its unconfirmed. Care to make a wager?


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

George, that's good to hear!


_Modified by 353S at 12:05 AM 3/21/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_George, that's good to here!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_George, that's good to he*ar*!

Fixed that for you!


----------



## actng 1.8T (Sep 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Care to make a wager?

real men put their money where their mouths are!
where is the troll


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
Fixed that for you!

thanks... my typing is getting pretty bad!


----------



## jim.vw (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (CarbonFibre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarbonFibre* »_
http://www.autoblog.nl/gallery...8.JPG


will it work with mk2/mk3 golf??


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (353S)*

Will the TT RS be at the $60k price range


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (milo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milo* »_Will the TT RS be at the *$60k price range *









That'd be a real shame for sure. That's almost in RS4 territory.


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

well we cannot all have your state of the art driving machine you own...lolstill waiting for you to point out what we should be google eyed over from the pictures which was the base of my original comment if you read it...lol
It takes a big man to admit he is wrong and since you posted no list of differences (besides the engine which is an obvious given and not part of the earlier discussions I referenced) I will take that as your lame avoidance to saying you are wrong


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*

I think if it starts in the $50k + range, it should be cool. Not that I know how a manufacturer prices things, but you'd think they could keep the delta between a TTS and RS to less than $10k w/ seats, brakes, motor increases. Body work is body work, I doubt it costs more than the S


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_I think if it starts in the $50k + range, it should be cool. Not that I know how a manufacturer prices things, but you'd think they could keep the delta between a TTS and RS to less than $10k w/ seats, brakes, motor increases. Body work is body work, I doubt it costs more than the S

The TT S I saw at my dealer was $50k+. Forget the exact amount. IMO, it shouldn't be more than $45k for the RS, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## 90quattro20v (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (20th875)*

I can't wait to hear this motor.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (90quattro20v)*

roughly $49k for TTS

$59k for TT RS. makes sense. $45k for the RS would be a pipedream. you can't even get an A4 for that money w/ 19" wheels, S-line, etc.


----------



## puck0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here in the EU, the TTRS will start from 60K euros, plus the TTS starting at 50k , is quite reasonable...But with 60k it jumps on the turf of the cayman...
Will see how it goes... I love the whole exterior look and as i know they will be an option to remove the fixed rear spoiler...


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (puck0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puck0* »_Here in the EU, the TTRS will start from 60K euros, plus the TTS starting at 50k , is quite reasonable...But with 60k it jumps on the turf of the cayman...
Will see how it goes... I love the whole exterior look and as i know they will be an option to remove the fixed rear spoiler...

but the RS is much faster than the cayman...eh?


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

A few things to chew on:
-Germany TTS = 45,700 euros
-Germany TTRS = 55,800 euros
-UK TTS = 37,512 euros
-UK TTRS = 48,236 euros
-US TTS = 45,500 dollars
What does it mean?







Nothing! as standard options are different for every region... but IMHO the TTRS will base for around 55K and will be easily be above 60K with options. We won't be getting this until next year though! Maybe as a 2011 model? Which works fine for me







Great timing for all those that want to upgrade their TTS's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus waiting a year will be good to work any bugs out!








All options will be available then too... a few options are being delayed for Europe. (20" wheels, carbon package, etc.)



_Modified by 353S at 2:57 PM 5/10/2009_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I think that would be good timing on the TTRS for the US. It will be about that time that I'll be looking to trade in the TTS on something new.
Jeez, can't believe I'm even talking about trading in as I've only owned the car for 6 months but it's great to look forward to something new and refreshing







I love the TTS though.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_I think that would be good timing on the TTRS for the US. It will be about that time that I'll be looking to trade in the TTS on something new.
Jeez, can't believe I'm even talking about trading in as I've only owned the car for 6 months but it's great to look forward to something new and refreshing







I love the TTS though.

I'm feeling the same... Love the TTS!!! but look forward to the RS


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

can some of you fools post any more speculation...lol what idiots. To post information then say "what does that mean - nothing" means you just wasted your time and everyone else's" go for a drive and get a girl while you are at it.
Maybe the car should be $5.35... All you idiots that cannot afford one wishing your speculations on a price you still cannot afford...lol


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*









Oops you missed the toilet bowl and pissed in your own cheerios this morning ,eh? Just another freeform forum user who can't/won't contribute anything useful. I checked your posts and it appears that all you do is 100% garbage wise cracks. Heres a bit of advice, if you want folks to respond to you, drop some good information to mix in with your slags. Calling anyone on a forum an idiot is straight up infantile. I no longer take you seriously, and regardless of your "witty" retort I will not engage in a dopey conversation with you from here on out. 
In case you missed it the whole Mk2 TT forum is making a big move towards positivity, and you really don't fit in with that program. If you can get it together, we'd love to have one more useful contributor.
To everyone else, this species of forum user is here specifically to piss people off. PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO HIM! If you dig what we (us positive forum users) got starting up in here now, just ignore his snide and poor attempts to rally up conflict. 
May god have mercy on your soul hole, gino.



_Modified by iModTTS at 8:00 AM 5/27/2009_


----------

